# Mantua/Tyco parts



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Guys

I'm getting into buying old die cast Mantua/ Tyco steam engines to repair or restore and I'm having a hard time finding parts, I can make a few things on my lathe but need a source for parts.
Do any of you know if there are any suppliers for the above steam engines. 
Thanks Ron


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

www.yardbirdtrains.com

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/k4_pacific


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tyco is not really my forte, but I fixed my old Tyco SantaFe diesel a while back, and had to troll ebay for a junker clone to bash for parts. I think $5 for the junker loco, and a few bucks to ship. The junker bashing is always an option.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Also buy more engines. 

Yardbird has a descent collection.


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mantua / Tyco parts*

Thanks guys for all the help, now I can get on with my hobby.
Ron


----------

